

NASA e-Book Features - journeeman
http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/index.html#.U9P3VNYc2Bs

======
thetrueonion
Oh my gosh, thanks for this! This is invaluable for an aspiring aero engineer.
Can't wait to read about the aeroelastic wing project on my flight to japan.
And the X-29. And the Oblique wing! I love the cheesy titles.

This is unbelievable technical insight I've always wanted. Gosh, it's things
like this that we need to fund NASA more for.

~~~
sitkack
You could ask the NSA for some money, their budget is larger.

~~~
scrollaway
In a slightly parallel universe, NASA is already sending colonies on a
terraformed Venus due to typos on government cheques to the NSA.

------
batbomb
Not sure if it's listed, but Far Travelers is really awesome

[http://history.nasa.gov/SP-480/contents.htm](http://history.nasa.gov/SP-480/contents.htm)

------
peckrob
I highly recommend "Archaeology, Anthropology, and Interstellar
Communication." I'm currently most of the way through this; it's dense, but
very fascinating.

[http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/archaeology_anthropology_...](http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/archaeology_anthropology_and_interstellar_communication.html)

------
chris_wot
This isn't showing anything :(

~~~
journeeman
Are you sure? I just checked. The link works for me.

